# Wheel modification Camp Chef



## hammick (Nov 29, 2018)

Anyone put pneumatic tires on their Camp Chef like this guy did on his Traeger?  Is it just a simple as drilling the hopper side legs and inserting the threaded rod or should I put some metal sleeves for extra strength?  Is the threaded rod really necessary or could I get away with just bolts and large washers?


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 29, 2018)

Use rods, and I would suggest not using all-thread rod like he did.
And for God's sake, and anybodies ankles, cut off the danged rod.
I didn't see this guys shoes, but I'd bet they are Velcro closed.

I would use solid (not pneumatic) tires. Solid wheels never get a flat tire. 
Pick your poison...https://www.harborfreight.com/material-handling/solid-flat-free-tires.html

Axel rods at the big box stores in the Hardware isle. Hollow steel tubing. Or solid rod, drill and cotter pin.
If threaded rod suits you, use Nylon locking nuts. Not regular nuts, for positioning/spacing.
And spacers made from Bushings, or tubing that fits your rod size.

Make it Mo Better!


----------



## hammick (Nov 29, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Use rods, and I would suggest not using all-thread rod like he did.
> And for God's sake, and anybodies ankles, cut off the danged rod.
> I didn't see this guys shoes, but I'd bet they are Velcro closed.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the great advice!  I think I'll buy four of these from Harbor Freight and then visit my local hardware store that has a huge selection of bin hardware.

https://www.harborfreight.com/mater...-2-1-2-half-inch-solid-rubber-tire-35459.html

The axles should add a lot of strength and allow a place for a future bottom shelf.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 29, 2018)

hammick said:


> Thanks for the great advice!  I think I'll buy four of these from Harbor Freight and then visit my local hardware store that has a huge selection of bin hardware.
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/mater...-2-1-2-half-inch-solid-rubber-tire-35459.html
> 
> The axles should add a lot of strength and allow a place for a future bottom shelf.



Looks like you are on the path to happiness now.
Don't overlook the prospect of using EMT electrical tubing for spacers. And a shelf sounds great!


----------



## hammick (Nov 29, 2018)

Bought some 10" pneumatic tires at HF today.  Couldn't bring myself to buy the solid tires.  Too many bad reviews about them developing flat spots from prolonged sitting.

If I fill tubes with slime can I expect them to hold air a lot longer?

I'll keep the EMT tubing in mind for spacers but the tires I bought are offset so may not need them.  If the axles I buy are long enought may use spacers anyway to get a wider wheelbase.  I'll post some pics when I get this Redneck mod finished :)


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 9, 2018)

"Pull it behind a four wheeler"?  He may be highly disappointed as to its condition when he arrives to his destination.


----------



## Ben Franquiz (Mar 27, 2019)

So yeah I added wheels. Big giant wheels... Did I need to? No. Was it fun hell? Youres. Got them at harbor freight added them with a bolt, a couple washers, and some blue loctite. Originally I used lock washers but it made the wheels too tight. Functionality wise yes it does roll easier and move better. I also made what I like to call the "meat cleat." Just some scrap wood I had laying around but I dock the grill into it and it moves nowhere. I've done additional mods like it custom magnetized accessory holder and added some hooks. I plan on adding a shelf in the front either the camp chef or a custom hack. If that is whatever I can think of... Happy grilling!


----------



## dubob (Mar 28, 2019)

Thumbs up!  The only drawback I see is the inability to steer it without lifting one end of it.  Not a big deal, I'm sure.  My Woodwind SG came with 2 fixed wheels and 2 swivel wheels.  Ya done good!


----------

